

She does what she hates - dpatru
http://jessicamah.com/blog/?p=1123

======
jbl
I liked the "fix someone's pain" message in this. It's easy to write software
with more and more features (or spiffy never-heard-of-before features), but in
the end it really should be about solving a problem for somebody. Well,
assuming that you'd like to make some money doing it.

